# Rikudou



## Rica_Patin (Aug 20, 2014)

​


> Riku experienced a lot of pain and tragedy in his early life. After his father's death, a former-boxer Yakuza man taught him how to do a basic punch, and that punch saved his life when he had to defend himself from his mom's drug dealer. He ended up taking the drug dealer's life, marking him as a killer. Criminals continued to come after him, leading to more tragedy for the people who attempted to care for him. All of this drove him to ask that same former boxer to teach him to become stronger, which led him to a rundown gym, his door to the world of pro boxing!


----------



## Wrath (Aug 20, 2014)

Sounds cool.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Aug 20, 2014)

Wrath said:


> Sounds cool.



Sounds like edgy incarnate to me.
I still have yet to read it though, with sports series, I like to wait till there's a big bulk of chapter available before reading.


----------



## Wrath (Aug 20, 2014)

Yeah, that's a good way to read them. From the description alone it sounds like it hits somewhere close to my sweet spot for combat sport mangas - acknowledging the sheer violence of them but not getting too bogged down in accuracy and details.

But who knows really?


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 20, 2014)

Didn't think there would be a thread already.  Actually read the first chapter earlier today.  Holy shit, the last part of that chapter, my jaw was literally hanging open.  Can't believe the mom did that.  I like this manga just for that scene, a brutal view of what can happen to someone hooked on that shit.  All the fighting stuff will come later but I'm already interested off of that scene.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Aug 21, 2014)

How does a boxer beat Yakuza men?


----------



## Katou (Aug 22, 2014)

Thank god it's not a Naruto/zero


----------



## Rica_Patin (Aug 28, 2014)

before


----------



## Rica_Patin (Sep 11, 2014)

Volume 1 cover


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 4, 2014)

Chapters 3 and 4 are out.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 4, 2014)

Finally read the first four chapters and this is just disgustingly edgy for the sake of being edgy. 
Especially with the rape, that shit is just disgustingly abhorrent and does not add anything to the series other than more cringe.
Also, I don't even think the mangaka knows what cannabis actually is by the way it was supposedly portrayed in the first chapter.
The only reason I plan to keep reading is because I love boxing manga, have a sucker for series that intend to have several timeskips to show the MC's growth over-time, and the main character reminds me of Killua, I very well might drop this soon if it disgusts me too much further. Hopefully the mangaka grows up a bit and tones down a lot of the edge and cringe.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 7, 2014)

over the quality of said chapter


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 7, 2014)

Volume 2 cover


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 10, 2014)

2


----------



## Shiroyasha (Dec 13, 2014)

The edge is real.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Mar 16, 2015)

Scans are picking up quite nicely now.
And while the series is still pretty damn edgy, it has this unique charm about it which is preventing me from dropping it.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Mar 16, 2015)

Volume 3 cover


----------



## Rica_Patin (May 7, 2015)

Chapter 16 is out.
Link removed


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Aug 18, 2015)

bumpga

Chapter 27 is out.

People use the term "edgy" to describe anything nowadays.


----------



## rajin (Aug 24, 2015)

*29 english Chapter 14

30 to 35 raw

Chapter 14
Chapter 14
Chapter 14
Chapter 14
Chapter 14
Chapter 14

*


----------



## Pliskin (Aug 25, 2015)

Pretty neat, like Ippo before the teleportation and extendo arm powerups kicked in.


----------



## rajin (Oct 9, 2015)

*Chapter 230
Chapter 230
Chapter 230
Chapter 230
Chapter 230

*


----------



## rajin (Jan 28, 2016)




----------

